# Spawning in Quarantine Tank



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do any of you guys have this problem?

It seems lately that every time I bring home some new fish that I want to try to spawn, they spawn in the Quarantine tank, which doesn't turn out very well for the fry.

The fish in the spawning tanks don't spawn at all, of course. GRRRR!!

So, I found some really nice Black Ruby Barbs, the best I've ever seen, and I take them home and run them through Q-tine. Now they're in a spawning tank, where they are doing nothing at all.

I looked at the Q-tine tank to clean it up for something new, though, and wouldn't you know it... fry. Not a lot of fry, though. Most died from either the meds or from starvation. I have a very few left, and doing very well, but man, this bugs me. This is about the 5th time this has happened over the past year.

I've got to figure out why they like the quarantine tank so much, but not the spawn tanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hm, 100% water change, Temp, lighting, what else is different? Some fish will spawn with a change of home. Jewels and kribs have done this to me, spawning within days of arrival.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I guess that must be it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

tub them.i see this quite a bit.the wife always complains because just as she gets ready to make a major change in a tank she finds that the fish have spawned..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it IS tubbing season, isn't it? 
I reckon I'll have to get to it.
Let's see... Pearl Gouramis, Corys, Ruby, Rosy, & Clown Barbs... I guess that's enough to keep me busy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heyhey! The Black Rubys spawned again, this time in an actual spawning tank. YAY!

The Q-tine tank is full of Cherry Barbs at the moment, but they're very young and I don't expect any spawning.
Bad timing,though.. I have a big female Rosy suddenly about as fat as my thumb, ready to pop.
That tubbing idea is looking reeallly good.


----------

